# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  xin chỉ giáo về art cam 2008 và Aspirie 4.0. về cắt 2d frofiling

## zinken2

xin các cao nhân chỉ giáo vấn đề sau.
hiện tại mình đang dùng artcam bản 2008 (vì thấy nó ổn định) . khi cắt 2d frofiling tìm mãi ko có chế độ cắt spian (nôm na là dao xuống kiểu xoáy chôn ốc chứ ko xuống từng past 1) như ở 1 số phần mêm khác (ví dụ Aspire có chế độ đó). trong artcam khi tích mục Add ramping Move chỉ có chế độ xuống dao ziczac để ko hại mũi dao thôi. vậy xin hỏi:
1. artcam ko có chế độ đó hay phiên bản 2008 chưa có, nếu vậy phiên bản nào có chế độ đó. hoặc phần mềm của mình còn lỗi gì khi cài đặt?
2. nhân tiện cũng hỏi luôn về phần mềm Aspire 4.0. hiện tại mình cài đặt Aspire 4.0 khi cắt dạng 2d frofoling ( ví dụ cắt 2 đối tượng) thì ko chọn được đối tượng nào cắt trước và cũng ko chọn được điểm bắt đầu cắt. phần mềm ghi là:use vector stat points (don't optime ze) hiểu nôm na là ko hỗ trợ tối ưu hóa.  ( trong khi đó artcam 2008 thì cái này lại hỗ trợ việc đó). vậy xin hỏi có bác nào biết cách xử lý vấn đề trên để có chế độ đó ko, hoặc giả phần mềm 4.0 ko có cái đó vậy phiên bản mấy chấm có chế độ đó.
3. xin cảm ơn mọi người đã đọc tin và mong nhận được sự hỗ trợ. thank

----------


## Nam CNC

anh chọn phần mềm artcam pro phiên bản từ 10 trở lên mới có .... theo CKD nói artcam pro 10 là có kiểu cắt xoắn ốc đi xuống rồi anh

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> anh chọn phần mềm artcam pro phiên bản từ 10 trở lên mới có .... theo CKD nói artcam pro 10 là có kiểu cắt xoắn ốc đi xuống rồi anh


thank em. vậy để anh thử cài xem sao. em còn ở vĩnh hội ko, anh thấy cu tiệp nói em chuyển nhà mới rồi à

----------


## zinken2

còn bác nào có kịnh nghiệp kiến thức vụ này xin chỉ giáo tiếp ạ . thank

----------

